# Multiple 922'S



## Pala66 (Dec 8, 2003)

Does anybody have multiple 922's on their account? I would like to know if dish considers the 922 a solo or a duo receiver as far as the access fee?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Cost for 2nd 922: $17/month. Only one leased 922 per account, so you'd have to buy the second one outright.


----------



## Pala66 (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks BattleZone. I kind of figured that's how they would calculate the fee. The problem I have with that is the 922 cannot currently output to a second TV without an additional adapter like the sling catcher and or another PC to access it via sling. The classification that a receiver must fall in to be a Duo according to Dish is to output to two TV's independently of one another and that is not possible as is. Correct me if I'm wrong. As I would like to upgrade both of my 622's I need this functionally and I don't think they should be charging the $17 Duo fee when it's a Solo in it's current form.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The 922 is in its own category, so Solo or Duo is irrelevant. Be happy - originally the fee was going to be $19/month for additional 922s.


----------



## akrauss (Jul 30, 2002)

Good luck with *two* 922's, I cant get the *one* I have to work properly !


----------



## Pala66 (Dec 8, 2003)

Has anybody been using two 922's on the same network successfully? If so are there any issues with having two independent sling outputs running at the same time? I would like to replace my 622's but I'm still holding out for the update to be able to archive to the external before making the jump to purchasing them.


----------



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 17, 2006)

2nd output on 922 (or 722/722K for that matter) is SDTV only, no way to get HDTV, right?


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

akrauss said:


> Good luck with *two* 922's, I cant get the *one* I have to work properly !


Ain't that the truth........!pepsi!

:icon_band


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

WynsWrld98 said:


> 2nd output on 922 (or 722/722K for that matter) is SDTV only, no way to get HDTV, right?


There really isn't an active 2nd output on the 922 right now. It is there... but not active (assuming you are talking about the RF modulated output).


----------

